# (KS) Zeus's Big Thunder Thor SH Yellow Lab Stud



## Steen.D (Apr 20, 2013)

*
AKC No.: SR62772406
OFA Number:* OFA31F OFEL31
*OFEL Number:* OFEL31
*CNM: *Clear*
EIC: *Carrier








*Weight*: 80 LBS
*Birth Date: *05/21/10
*Bio: *Thor has been my first lab and he has primarily been self trained, but has spent a month at a professional trainer. His intelligence has earned him his SH title going 8/8 through JH and SH tests, which is a testament to his trainability. Thor comes from a modest pedigree of mostly chocolate and yellow non competitive hunting labs, however has turned into a fantastic dog with an immense desire to please. Not only can he perform, but he has a wonderful disposition. He is calm and quiet, wether it be in the house, in the blind, or on the line. When it is time to work in the field, he is a hard charger, with the drive to compete. To those in the bird stations, he may be known as "The Ground Pounder". Thor has a beautiful, large muscled frame, which allows his athleticism to perform in a variety of field conditions. Though we have not competed in a MH or HRC Finished level test, it is on our to do list this spring.

*Stud Fee: $400
**Location: Wichita KS*
pm me if interested or have any questions


----------

